# lock screen on gingervitis 3D



## boltboy (Aug 23, 2011)

I flashed the latest gingervitis 3D rom last week and the sense 3.0 lock screen worked fine for like a day (showing the 4 apps at the bottom and animations). Since then it only shows the "ring" with no apps or anything, even when I change it. Any suggestions?


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would reflash the rom.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree with above poster, have you deleted any systems apps? If so maybe you accidentally deleted something that it required. Just a thought.


----------



## boltboy (Aug 23, 2011)

I ended up reflashing the rom twice. After the first time I restored all my apps and system data, it still happened. After the second time, I restored just my apps and not my system data and Wahlah! Works like a charm. Thanks guys!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

boltboy said:


> I ended up reflashing the rom twice. After the first time I restored all my apps and system data, it still happened. After the second time, I restored just my apps and not my system data and Wahlah! Works like a charm. Thanks guys!


Glad we could help!


----------

